# FE Exam eligibility with an Architecture Background



## Kal (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a bachelors degree in Architecture and a masters degree in Transportation Planning/Engineering. I have 6 years experience as a Transportation Engineer. I would like to know if someone with a Bachelors Degree in Architecture would be allowed to take the FE exam. I would like to take the exam in Illinois and I am not sure if I would be allowed to take the test. Is there anyone else who took the PE exam with an undergraduate degree in Architecture instead of Engineering? I know that the state board will allow someone with a related science degree to take the FE exam after 4 years of experience and PE after 8 years. I am not sure if a 5 year B ARCH degree is considered to be a related science degree.


----------



## MRDPE (Mar 20, 2009)

The short answer is "maybe they would allow it."

Since you don't have a bachelor's degree from an approved program, they will need to review your education. They will review your transcripts to see if you have met the minimal requirements. It looks like they will take your masters degree into consideration - so that may help - but then it would not count towards your experience.

Here is the link to Illinois DPR's "Definition of Degree in a Non-approved Engineering Program or a Related Science Curriculum" http://www.ilga.gov/commission/jcar/adminc...800002200R.html

I would recommend that you contact them directly ( http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/WHO/pe.asp ).

Best Wishes,

MRDPE

http://TheProfessionalEngineer.com


----------



## Kal (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you very much for your help. I took a look at the website and the PE ACT and RULES. I hope that my Masters degree will take care of any deficiencies that I may have in my B.Arch degree.


----------



## khusi (Jun 25, 2009)

I do have bachelor degree in architecture (different country) and masters in construction ( USA ). In Michigan if you have a master degree from USA . They will let you take exam. Also you have 6 yrs of experience so you are also eligible for PE with you experience. I do have EIT from Michigan and now I am trying to sit for PE in Oct 2009.


----------

